# Potters Manor/Steep Park



## abel101 (Apr 29, 2012)

*Potters Manor/Steep Park - April 2012*

Hey People.
Feel I have been letting myself down on the exploring front, so after hearing some recent news, decided it was time to set off.
Headed to Potters Manor with a fellow explorer on here, who will no doubt add his phone camera shots to this thread. (DMG15) 
Also the GF came along for the explore and adventure.
The history has been done so wont add that here, would like to say though that the rain we have had in kent these last few days, made this place more dangerous than im guessing it usually is, especially with water all over the stairs and the floors, still it made it all that more fun and risky.

Enjoy the pictures people! 





P1050707 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1050698 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1050706 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1050700 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1050699 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




IMGP0036 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




IMGP0042 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




IMGP0048 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




IMGP0053 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




IMGP0058 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1050716 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1050720 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1050722 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1050723 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1050732 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1050734 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1050737 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




IMGP00721 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr

group shot:


Thanks for looking people


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 29, 2012)

In the last shot, which one is you?
Love the trademark feet shot - nice one, made me laugh


----------



## abel101 (Apr 29, 2012)

laying about on the sofa haha!

yeah decided to go all out and get us all involved haha!

thanks for looking matey


----------



## bonecollector (Apr 29, 2012)

This is nice mate.
Its a shame to see such a nice place left to ruin like that.
Love the fountain shot.


----------



## abel101 (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks alot 
The gardens and other side buildings plotted around the manor was all worth the adventure around.
I also found the farmhouses before this place very interesting aswel, which I uploaded in a seperate report.
All in all a good day exploring


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 29, 2012)

What a waste of a once beautiful building! see Merlin has been there, any black candles? great report thanks.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 29, 2012)

Excellent report mate, hope your getting the bug! Look forward to more!


----------



## abel101 (Apr 29, 2012)

didnt see any black candles haha!

I think I do need a doctor the bugs not leaving anytime soon 
Thanks mate!


----------



## Lil Dookie (Apr 29, 2012)

What a lovely home that would have made. Such a shame its gone to ruin


----------



## Lil Dookie (Apr 29, 2012)

Would love to have had the money to restore it to its former glory. Such a shame


----------



## abel101 (Apr 29, 2012)

the house was grand! really nice feel to the place and let alone the stairs that lead to other rooms, I didnt want to clog the thread up but easily took over 100 pics of this place, everything about it was brilliant, even in its poor condition! 
Thanks for taking the time to look people!


----------



## DMG15 (May 1, 2012)

*My take*

Ok here we go again, sorry for making a mess before!
As my first real explore - thanks abel101 - here's some takes from my perspective. Taken on my phone (which has a cracked camera face!) so not much can be said for the photography! Had real trouble chopping down having taken a couple of hundred, so sorry if it's a bit picture heavy, but here you go, I hope you like them:





[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]

In dedication to abel101's flash, which I managed to catch in my photos three or four times in one day



[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]

Thank you ever so much for looking and I hope to have more local resports posted soon.


----------



## Crimz (May 2, 2012)

bonecollector said:


> Its a shame to see such a nice place left to ruin like that.



It is such a shame indeed! ):
Love the photos though! Really good :3
~Crim


----------



## loxley (May 2, 2012)

wot a shame. this place is a right mess now . im glad i went when it was a great place to shot photos . not now tho . 
i thought this house was sold . ????? .


----------



## abel101 (May 2, 2012)

apparently it was, then again some people found out it was all lies anyways.
You can still get some nice shots here I managed to get 80 odd really nice shots, depending on what you take as nice/beautiful.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jul 10, 2012)

Good pics nice to see other peoples take of places i really liked potters and sounds as if you all did too .


----------



## abel101 (Jul 11, 2012)

Potters will always be one of my favourites no matter how many "reports" I see on the place.
Shame to see it the way it is though in ur post :'(


----------



## Timster1973 (Jul 13, 2012)

Man, this is wrecked now. Shame.


----------



## nelly (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice, Every time I see the report title "Potter Manor", I dread it because the condition progressively gets worse and worse each time, and I still haven't' seen it


----------



## abel101 (Jul 14, 2012)

I fully understand what you mean Nelly, saw a recent report few days ago and its gone downhill so much, especially over the last few months


----------



## AdeptHellhammer (Jul 14, 2012)

Excellent photo works


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 23, 2012)

thanks for sharing your splore, what a shame its only gona get worse....atleast you had a good butchers


----------



## abel101 (Jul 26, 2012)

it has gone downhill since I went up there, planning a re visit soon I think  before they whip up security, dogs and such... of course thats only a rumour


----------



## bigtip (Jul 26, 2012)

*nice*

some good shots there mate looks in poor shape thanks for the post.


----------



## abel101 (Jul 26, 2012)

thanks mate, I took loads of pictures here, just wish I could show them off in someway, planning a revisit and maybe a video so that may help


----------



## Yidio (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice pictures, was the old piano still in one of the farmhouses across the road


----------



## abel101 (Aug 12, 2012)

it was indeedy  at the time, i did do a seperate post of the farm houses, its not there anymore though


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 13, 2012)

I bet your clothes stank after lying on that sofa Abel!

The old place is still worth a look then!


----------



## Jet48 (Aug 13, 2012)

Some evocative pictures there nice one mate


----------



## abel101 (Aug 13, 2012)

TeeJF - clothes stank the whole day, let alone that by the time I left I looked like a mud monster haha, shame its gone downhill since I did this report though 

Jet48 - thanks for the comment mate


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 14, 2012)

Blimey Abel... so how old is your report then? I just assumed it was a recent one. That place has been deteriorating for as long as I've known about it so I'm staggered there's much left by way of floors. I think AltDayOut and Sssshhh and LuckyPants did it this summer.


----------



## explorer101 (Aug 14, 2012)

loving the saucepan in the toilet! great pictures


----------



## sonyes (Aug 14, 2012)

cracking pics from you both, i do like the look of this place!


----------



## abel101 (Aug 14, 2012)

TeeJF - Visited in May after I heard rumours the old girl was still do-able and people claiming it wasnt soon came clear it was, just "other" forums being sick of potter reports, I think now though the place has had a "bid" on how much its worth, so someone may be willing to invest in the place, but due to the damage I really doubt it will be refurb, an just rubble within 1/2 years tops. 


explorer101 - Cheers mate I walked passed the door and noticed the saucepan, I thought why not indeed, it did make me laugh abit 

Sonyes - Cheers mate, still alot left of the old girl check out UE-OMJ's report on potters which we did few weeks back, alot more has been oncovered since I last went 

Cheers for the comments on this place  it does keep coming back from the dead of all my other reports haha


----------

